# Jenny Popped!!!! We lost her-----



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok-As of right now we have 1 traditional kid!!!- i haven't seen it yet-got off work at 10:00-She was still cleaning it off a few hours ago-my Father in law said- Ill take pics tomorrow morning! Hoping for more!!! :leap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Jenny Popped!!!!*

Congratulations. That is great news. Yep we will want pictures. :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jenny Popped!!!!*

Yah!!! Congrats - can't wait for the pics!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jenny Popped!!!!*

Wait - HOLD UP! You are saying that the MONSTER girl only had a single - are you sure - there is noooooo way!!!!!!!


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Jenny Popped!!!!*

As of 9 Pm thats all she had-Im gonna check tomorrow morning- we live 14 miles from where the goats are.


----------



## FancyAppy (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: Jenny Popped!!!!*

Congrats! Give us an update when you see her and the baby.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jenny Popped!!!!*

How exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Jenny Popped!!!!*

WooHoo!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Jenny Popped!!!!*

Congrats on your one kid. . . is it full grown? LOL she was so huge!


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Jenny Popped!!!!*

Where are those pics??? Gratz on the baby!!! :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Jenny Popped!!!!*

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Jenny Popped!!!!*

:ROFL: That's funny RebelsHope!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Jenny Popped!!!!*

Congrats!!! :stars: Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jenny Popped!!!!*

Well I really hope that when you get down there you fing another one or 5 running around!

When I had my son - he came out at 9 pounds 10 ounces. It was a big joke - "he doesn't need to breast feed - he needs teeth and a Happy Meal!" LOL!

So just give yours treats and hay! :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Jenny Popped!!!!*

allison,
my son was 9lbs 5oz and 21.5 inches long
my twins were 6lbs 4oz - 19.5 inches and 5lbs 11oz - 19 inches 
wasnt delivery fun :sigh:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jenny Popped!!!!*

Not at all!!! I had all natural! My first was 7lbs 14 oz and 20" 4 weeks early, second was 9lbs 10oz 21 inches term, and 3rd was 6lbs 10oz 20 inches and 1 week early.

That poor doe!!!! I feel for her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jenny Popped!!!!*



> Congrats on your one kid. . . is it full grown? LOL she was so huge!


 :ROFL:



> When I had my son - he came out at 9 pounds 10 ounces. It was a big joke - "he doesn't need to breast feed - he needs teeth and a Happy Meal!" LOL!
> 
> So just give yours treats and hay! :ROFL: :ROFL:


 :ROFL:

Are you serious though.......... 1 kid.???.......almost unbelievable......that poor doe.............her kid must of been blowing up birthday balloons inside her.............to celebrate LOL


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Jenny Popped!!!!*

I want to se that kid :wink:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Jenny Popped!!!!*

Yes she had one- I don't think he is going to make it-he weighs about 7 lbs and can hardly stand. I syringed him some colostrum this morning, but he already had flopped his head over :sigh: he was still alive this afternoon about 5 though. I just don't know what went wrong :sigh:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Jenny Popped!!!!*

oh my...  hope he gets better, maybe some nutridrench would help perk him up ,, temp?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Jenny Popped!!!!*

Is it a selenium deficiency? White Muscle Disease? Give him some BoSe!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jenny Popped!!!!*

I totally agree with everyone....... nutra drench and BoSe....do it soon and you may save the baby...
be sure the kid gets enough to eat......go out and help the little one.......even if you have to hold him/her up to nurse.....or milk mom and bottle feed or even syringe ..make sure to put a heat lamp out ....being weak and not moving around....the kid will need it... ray: good luck to you.... :hug:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Jenny Popped!!!!*

Sad news! he died this afternoon-and jenny had a mummified kid and a 15 lb doeling stuck in her- I couldn't pull it- so we had to take her to the vet- I hope she will be OK- we did have Wildman kids though!!!! ill post some pics a little later. Its just been a tough week-


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Jenny Popped!!!!*

that is so sad.......... I am sorry for your loss.... :tears: ...that is something I really hated to here........again I am so sorry..... ray:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jenny Popped!!!!*

Oh wow, I'm really sorry to hear that.  I hope your doe pulls through.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Jenny Popped!!!!*

That is very sad! :tears: I'm so sorry! Hope your week goes better. Poor Jenny.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Jenny Popped!!!!*

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Jenny Popped!!!!*

thanks for your support everyone! we were really looking forward to her kids especially since she was our first reg boer- I am just glad that we could save her! I guess we'll try again later :shrug:


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Jenny Popped!!!!*

sorry to hear of your loss, I realize this may be bad timing but I have to ask, if she didnt appear to still be in labor how did you know she still had kids inside? I am sorry for asking.  :grouphug:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Jenny Popped!!!!*

So sorry to hear you lost the kid and the rest still obtained in the doe.  I hope jenny is doing better today. :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jenny Popped!!!!*

I am so sorry! 

I hope that she is able to pull through and recover~

Allison


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Jenny Popped!!!!*

she was just laying around and acting wierd is why I went in to find out if there were any more- I thought she should have had more than 1. We lost her today-She died at about 4 pm before the vet could get an IV into her


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Jenny Popped!!!!*

I am so sorry you lost her :hug: My sympathies to you.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Jenny Popped!!!!*

so terrible,  I'm sorry for your loss :hug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Jenny Popped!!!!*

:tears: :tears: :tears:

thats so sad! how horriblw, im so sorry. :hug:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry. :hug:


----------



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm am really sorry to hear your news. My thoughts go out to you.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh hun, I am so sorry that you lost her.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## bbredmom (Sep 30, 2008)

So sorry, I'll be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, I'm so very sorry! :hug:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone- we really tried hard to save her and spent some very needed money on vet bills, but like I told my hubby- If we wouldn't have tried, we would always have that what if...in the back of our minds. As I sat with her as she drew in that last breath, Ijust started wailing- It hurts to lose the first goat you started out with, and to top it off- I sold La grange last week-one of her sons- to help pay the bills. :doh: She will be missed very much, and her pen just doesn't look the same without that fat roly poly walking around...


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I am so sorry you lost your beautiful girl. 

I know the feeling ... I lost my top Angora doe a few months ago, and I had already wethered her good buck kid ...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh.......heathersboers...........I am so sad to hear you lost her... :tears: ...did you keep any of her doelings from the past?? She was a very pretty doe.....We all got attached to her.....by the stories of her ...that you have shared with us............she will be dearly missed...... :sigh: ray:


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

toth- this would have been her first kidding for us. the breeder we bought her from has la granges twin sister- I think we are going to purchase her.


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

:hug:  I am so sorry to hear of your loss, its very hard to loss your first, I too went through that this year myself


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

Ohhh... I am sooooooooooooooooooooo sorry to hear about your loss.  Many hugggggggggggggggggggggggs...


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Its really hard to go from such a high of a delivery to a loss like this. My heart goes out to you. :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH, Like all the others have said. I am so sorry. I know that does not help heal the pain, but I do know what you are going through. I lost my first doe last year. Sometimes I go out to her grave and talk to her. She and I had a way of talking to each other like no one would believe. I swear she would listen better then my DH.
You know the lord said it will never be easy. We have to go through hard time to totally understand. Do you know what the cause was? 
God Bless you and yes it doe hurt. :hug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. :sigh: I had a bad start (not as bad as this)to my fall kidding season, so I feel your pain. :hug: I'm glad to hear you are getting another doe and not giving up...good luck, hang in there.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm very sorry to heat that this has happened. :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------

